# Foreign Body-what's a code for



## nyyankees (Dec 6, 2012)

what's a code for foreign body removal in abdominal area?


----------



## hewitt (Dec 6, 2012)

Does the note state specifically where and how it was removed?


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 7, 2012)

hewitt said:


> Does the note state specifically where and how it was removed?



no it does not.


----------



## hewitt (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry, but I would not hazard a guess at this one. For a CPT code, I would want to know where specifically it was lodged, what the object was, and by what method it was removed. For an ICD-9 code, the same, plus if any damage was done before suggesting a code (at least via this forum).


----------



## nyyankees (Dec 10, 2012)

hewitt said:


> Sorry, but I would not hazard a guess at this one. For a CPT code, I would want to know where specifically it was lodged, what the object was, and by what method it was removed. For an ICD-9 code, the same, plus if any damage was done before suggesting a code (at least via this forum).



abdominal area


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 14, 2012)

*skin, subQ, muscle, intra-abdominal?*

In order to appropriately code this you need to know EXACTLY where (anatomically speaking) the foreign body is lodged.

Is it in the skin (like a splinter).
Is it subq or in the muscle?
Is it intra-abdominal?

Can't help more than that without a full operative note.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

